# Übungsaufgaben & Lösungen



## snuggles (3 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wo finde ich denn Übungsaufgaben zu STEP7 mit Lösungen?


thx erst mal


----------



## kpeter (3 Dezember 2006)

hallöchen

hier z.B.


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
oder hier:http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/m_i_sort.htm
und sehr gut teilweise, kostenlos hier:http://www.andor-service.de/


----------



## snuggles (3 Dezember 2006)

Danke nu hab ich erst mal genug. Da ich aus der S5 Abteilung komme habe ich von S7 noch keine Erfahrung. Nu hab ich mal ne Frage. Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer Function und einem Funktionsbaustein?


----------



## Antonio (3 Dezember 2006)

Ich hoffe ich werde nicht zerfleischt wenn ich dir jetz damit antworte das es prinzipiell kein unterschied gibt.
Anders als bei S5 steht dir bei S7 selbst bei einem FC der volle Befehlssatz zur verfügung.
Einen FB sollte man einsetzen wenn Daten eine rolle spielen, der Aufruf eines Fbs fidet in verbindung mit einen Instanzdatenbaustein statt.


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Dezember 2006)

snuggles schrieb:


> Danke nu hab ich erst mal genug. Da ich aus der S5 Abteilung komme habe ich von S7 noch keine Erfahrung. Nu hab ich mal ne Frage. Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer Function und einem Funktionsbaustein?


 

Hier noch ein Link:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5409

pt


----------

